# Natalie Portman: Mutterschaft statt Hollywood



## Mandalorianer (30 Aug. 2011)

*Rolle abgelehnt
Natalie Portman: Mutterschaft statt Hollywood
​*
Da nimmt jemand seine neue Mutterrolle wirklich ernst. Natalie Portman (30) brachte ja bekanntlich Mitte Juni ihr erstes Kind, Söhnchen Aleph, zur Welt und will offenbar ihr Glück komplett genießen. Bereits vor der Geburt ließ sie immer wieder anmerken, sich aus dem Schauspiel-Business zurückziehen und eine Familie gründen zu wollen.

Das scheint sie jetzt tatsächlich einzuhalten, denn laut Medienberichten hat sie jetzt ein Rollenangebot ausgeschlagen. Ihr Sprecher erklärte, dass Natalie das Angebot wohl nicht annehmen werde. In dem Film „Adaline“ sollte Portman eigentlich die Rolle einer Frau übernehmen, die wegen eines Unfalls seit den 90er Jahren nicht mehr altert. Doch die Doppelbelastung zwischen Mutterschaft und Schauspielerei möchte sich die Jung-Mama dann lieber nicht aufbürden.

*Zu verständlich, dass sie ihr Mutterglück genießen möchte, 
doch wir hoffen, dass sie ihren alten Job nicht gänzlich an den Nagel hängt. *

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (31 Aug. 2011)

Ja, wollen wir es hoffen.
Wäre zu schade, wenn sie gar nicht mehr vor die Kamera treten würde!


----------



## Franky70 (31 Aug. 2011)

Sie setzt Prioritäten.
Ich fände es auch schade, wenn sie gar nicht mehr drehen würde - aber das ist ihre Entscheidung (finanzielle Unabhängigkeit dürfte bei ihr vermutlich vorhanden sein).


----------

